# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Produktion der Oral-B Ultrafloss eingestellt - Alternativen?

## Cindy92

Hallo!

Viele werden hier sicher die Oral-B Ultrafloss kennen. Eine flauschige Zahnseide, die bei Zug dnner wurde. Ich fand diese klasse.

Leider wurde die Produktion eingestellt und Restbestnde finde ich auch nicht mehr. *Gibt es Alternativen fr Privatpersonen, welche im Idealfall genau wie die Ultrafloss sein sollten?* Die farbigen Markierungen fr die richtige Lnge sind hierbei nicht relevant.

Bisher habe ich folgende Produkte im Netz gefunden:
- Meridol Flausch Zahnseide
- GUM expanding Floss
- GUM access Floss
- RISER Floss Volumen

Die sind mir jedoch (inkl Versand) alle zu teuer zum auf gut Glck probieren. Wre gut vorher zu wissen, ob die Produkte mit der Ultrafloss vergleichbar sind.

Danke!  :Top:

----------


## davo

Bei eBay gibts einige Angebote. Eine Apotheke in meiner Nhe hat auch noch welche.

Finde ich sehr schade - die mit Abstand angenehmste Zahnseide, die ich kenne.

----------


## Cindy92

> Bei eBay gibts einige Angebote. Eine Apotheke in meiner Nhe hat auch noch welche.
> 
> Finde ich sehr schade - die mit Abstand angenehmste Zahnseide, die ich kenne.


Na ja... Die Prese fr die Ultrafloss auf Ebay sind auch eher ultra... >6€/50m ... 

Langfristige Alternativen kennst du auch nicht, oder?

----------


## davo

Naja, viel teurer als in der Apotheke ist das auch nicht mehr...

Mit Alternativen habe ich mich noch nicht auseinandergesetzt. Ich hoffe, dass das eine Ente ist, denn sonst wrde ich mich echt rgern.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Oh nein, ich hatte mich schon gewundert weil zwei Lden die Zahnseide nicht mehr hatten. Das ist echt die beste, wie rgerlich!

----------


## Heerestorte

Ist die echt so gut? Habe die auch glaub noch nie bewusst im Laden wahrgenommen.
Benutze die hier und finde sie eigentlich ganz gut:

https://cdn02.dm-static.com/images/m...170381_org.png

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Die benutze ich aktuell als Ersatz, aber die andere war schon besser. Die wird ganz dick und flauschig wenn man den Faden locker lsst, man verletzt damit das Zahnfleisch nicht und ich hab subjektiv das Gefhl dass sie besser gereinigt hat. 
Werde mich dann mal durch das Sortiment anderer Hersteller testen.

----------


## Heerestorte

Ich habe auch noch die fr das Reinigen der Retainer. Ist halt ganz praktisch, weil der Anfang eine Plastikschnur ist und man sie deshalb gut unter den Retainer schieben kann und danach kommt auch ein flauschiger Abschnitt.
Vielleicht taugt die ja als Alternative?!

http://www.dentaler.de/WebRoot/Store...al-B_gross.jpg

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Gute Idee, danke  :Top:

----------


## davo

Die Essential Floss ist definitiv kein Ersatz. Die Superfloss habe ich glaube ich mal probiert - war deutlich dnner, deshalb deutlich weniger effektiv. Wenn man den Reviews glauben kann, hat die meridol Flausch-Zahnseide dasselbe Problem. Von "Zahnseidenkampagne" (sic) gibts auf Amazon eine "Flauschige Expanding Premium Zahnseide", die mglicherweise ein gleichwertiger Ersatz sein knnte. Muss ich vielleicht mal die Probepackung probieren.

----------


## Choranaptyxis

Ich muss hier auch mal mitlesen, meine Mutter ist eine leidenschaftliche Benutzerin der Ultrafloss und ich nutze die auch immer gerne wenn ich daheim bin  :Big Grin:  Selbst nutze ich mehr die Essential floss. Muss mal schauen, was hier noch angeboten wird. Superfloss kam ich noch nie zurecht mit. Empfindet man nie als Problem, bis man zum Wechseln gezwungen wird.

----------


## Cindy92

Habe noch die "RISER Floss Volumen" gefunden.

Habe mir die "Riser Floss Volumen" und die "GUM access Floss" bestellt und dann hier berichten. xD Aber mir darf gerne jemand dabei zuvor kommen.

----------


## Weisheitszahn08

Die Zahnseide von Meridol ist auch locker und flauschig, wenn sie nicht straff gezogen ist und wird auf Zug dann dnner.

----------


## Cindy92

*Update:*
GUM access floss: Ist in etwa so dick wie die Ultrafloss. Lsst sich jedoch nicht wirklich durch Zug verdnnen. Mir ist sie daher zu dick.
Riser Floss Volume: Ist dnner als die Ultrafloss, aber dicker als normale Zahnseide. Kommt dennoch auch gut in enge Zwischenrume. Insgesamt hat jedoch auch diese Zahnseide nicht viel mit der Ultrafloss zu tun, da sie sich auch nicht durch Zug verdnnen lsst.

Bleibt also nur noch die Meridol Flausch Zahnseide, welche Weisheitszahn08 empfehlen kann.

----------


## Zahnfee12

Bin auch zu Meridol als Alternative bergegangen. Kommt an die Ultrafloss zwar nicht heran, aber ist notgedrungen die beste Alternative.  :hmmm...:

----------


## mainzer

wie ist es mit DontoDent Sensitive Floss von dm?!?! Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> wie ist es mit DontoDent Sensitive Floss von dm?!?! Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit


Die hab ich auch. Finde sie echt gut.  :Top:

----------


## medipan

hab mich auch mit dem problem des nicht mehr produzierten Ultrafloss von Oral B(Procter + Gamble glaub ich) herumgeschlagen.
Hier ein paar Fakts.
Spielt zwar keine rolle mehr da nicht mehr produziert:
50mm Ultrafloss versus x meter bei Superfloss. auf der rolle ist einfach bequemer.
Superfloss hat ja den flausch am einen ende aber der ist viel zu nah am ende des fadens.
zum preis: Lrrach 4.15 euro Weil am Rhein 3 euro Basel 8 chf! (kurs ca. 1.18)

"War mal Zahnmedistudent"--- aber anders konnt ich mich hier nicht anmelden.

----------


## medipan

> Ist die echt so gut? Habe die auch glaub noch nie bewusst im Laden wahrgenommen.
> Benutze die hier und finde sie eigentlich ganz gut:
> 
> https://cdn02.dm-static.com/images/m...170381_org.png


OralB-Essential Floss-keine Spur von Flausch
Zahnarzt hat Ultrafloss empfohlen. drogist meinte wrde/wurde in polen hergestellt aber es ist irland.
Gut wre wenn man erfahren wrde wo die Teile erhltlich sind.

----------


## medipan

> *Update:*
> GUM access floss: Ist in etwa so dick wie die Ultrafloss. Lsst sich jedoch nicht wirklich durch Zug verdnnen. Mir ist sie daher zu dick.
> Riser Floss Volume: Ist dnner als die Ultrafloss, aber dicker als normale Zahnseide. Kommt dennoch auch gut in enge Zwischenrume. Insgesamt hat jedoch auch diese Zahnseide nicht viel mit der Ultrafloss zu tun, da sie sich auch nicht durch Zug verdnnen lsst.
> 
> Bleibt also nur noch die Meridol Flausch Zahnseide, welche Weisheitszahn08 empfehlen kann.


"Riser Floss Volumen" quillt auf  rolle 30m-mit rckspulrad  2.90 wer hats?-laden
 "GUM access Floss"  rolle 50 fden 5 euro Drogerie Mller

----------

